

Procedural Textures in HTML5 Canvas - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2012/01/procedural-textures-in-html5-canvas.html

======
BonsaiDen
Took the time and refactored the perlin-noise port in the post to make it look
a bit more like JavaScript.

As a small side effect I got a 3x speed increase.

JS Engines are good at optimizing, but having a senseless 256 copy loop in
every call doesn't really work out that well if you can have a memcpy with
Array.slice().

See: <http://jsperf.com/perlin-noise>

------
ricardobeat
clickable demo: <http://jsbin.com/edobev>

